# avatar/invalid file



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm trying to use an avatar. I go to the picture on the web, copy the address, paste it in the correct area, but it reads, "invalid file." What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Try dragging the file to your desktop and attaching from there. Make note of the file type;jpg, gif, etc etc.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

right click on the picture from the web site and save it as a file to your computer then use that picture you saved as your avatar.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I played around until it finally worked.


----------

